# High-fiber white bread recipes



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Since I'm fructose intolerant I can't have whole wheat bread, it causes fructose pain. I've found some ways to add oatmeal to bread machine recipes. All are 1-1/2 pound loaves. Generally you can substitute 3/4 to 1 cup of oatmeal for an equivalent amount of flour in a bread recipe.Note: I use Ceresota unbleached white flour. Some bread machine recipes call for bread flour, I've never tried it. I would think regular white flour would work.---------------------------------This one is delicious for breakfast!Cinnamon-Oatmeal Bread (raisins optional)11 ounces rice milk (1-1/4 cups + 2 Tbsp.) heated to 80F (you can use dairy milk if you don't have a problem with dairy)2 tablespoons corn or canola oil (you can use butter if you don't have a problem with dairy)2-3/4 cups white flour3/4 cup oats2 tablespoons sweet rice syrup (you can use brown sugar if you don't have a problem with fructose)1-1/4 teaspoons salt1 teaspoon ground cinnamon2 teaspoons active dry yeast (or 1-1/2 teaspoons bread machine/fast rise yeast)1/2 cup raisins (optional)Add the liquid ingredients and butter/oil to pan first. Add all the dry ingredients except yeast and raisins next. Spread the dry ingredients to the corners of the pan, making sure the center stays dry. Use a spoon to make a well in the center of the dry ingredients, and put the yeast in this well. Lock the pan in the bread machine and make on medium or dark crust color setting. Add raisins if desired when the machine beeps.-----------------------------------------High-Fiber White Bread10 ounces (1-1/4 cups) water, heated to 80F2 tablespoons corn or canola oil, or butter2-2/3 cup white flour2/3 cup oats2 tablespoons rice milk (you can use dairy milk or dry milk if you don't have a problem with dairy)2 tablespoons sweet rice syrup or sugar1-1/4 teaspoons salt2 teaspoons active dry yeast (or 1-1/2 teaspoons bread machine/fast rise yeast)Add the liquid ingredients and butter/oil to pan first. Add all the dry ingredients except yeast next. Spread the dry ingredients to the corners of the pan, making sure the center stays dry. Use a spoon to make a well in the center of the dry ingredients, and put the yeast in this well. Lock the pan in the bread machine and make on desired crust color setting.----------------------------------------If you don't have a problem with whole wheat, this is good.Shredded Wheat Bread11-1/2 ounces (1-1/4 cup + 3 Tbsp.) water, heated to 80F2 tablespoons corn or canola oil, or butter3 cups white flour2 large biscuits shredded wheat cereal, broken2 tablespoons sweet rice syrup or brown sugar2 tablespoons rice milk (you can use dairy milk or dry milk if you don't have a problem with dairy)1-1/4 teaspoons salt2 teaspoons active dry yeast (or 1-1/2 teaspoons bread machine/fast rise yeast)Add the liquid ingredients and butter/oil to pan first. Add all the dry ingredients and cereal except yeast next. Spread the dry ingredients to the corners of the pan, making sure the center stays dry. Use a spoon to make a well in the center of the dry ingredients, and put the yeast in this well. Lock the pan in the bread machine and make on desired crust color setting.


----------

